# Cover me, I'm going in...



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

OK, so it's been about a year since I bought my first new locomotive since the 90s. I haven't run it much because I've been building my layout, but I have been running it here and there.

It's a Kato SD70ACe in Norfolk Southern... Excellent locomotive, but this past weekend, it must have picked up some debris that is stuck in the forward truck. The front truck of the locomotive started to "hop" when going forward, and makes a ticking noise as it hops along. It works just fine in reverse. It moves forward, but it's NOT right.

So, I'll be opening her up and giving her a good cleaning. I've watched a couple YouTube videos on how to disassemble the trucks. It seems fairly straight forward, but there are a lot of small parts. I'm pretty good with stuff liek this, so I'm not too nervous about trying.

Anyone have any tips or advice for disassembly of newer Kato diesel 3-axle trucks?


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Yeah, a microscope. Lol


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Haha! I do have a set of these:
Best $20 I have spent in a long time

I spent a few minutes last night looking at the truck to see if anything obvious was in there, like a small piece of foam or some tree debris, but I didn't see anything obvious. Thus the "cover me, I'm going in" comment.

I'm looking forward to fixing it, but not looking forward to little pieces taking wing and flying the coop when I take it apart.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Ok, 1 idea off the top of my head. Don’t use self-closing tweezers, but instead needle nose pliers. 
AND MORE IMPORTANTLY…
Put double sided tape in the jaws. That _should_ reduce putting things in orbit.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Double sided tape is a great idea! Might make cleaning out all the fuzz simpler too!


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

Ouch....


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

All fixed! There was some debris wedged in one of the gears.

I had to figure out what tabs to press in order to open things up and get to the wheel and gear sets. These things are built really well.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I like those spectacles you linked too, I might have to spring for a pair as I am no spring chick anymore.
If I had those when I was modeling N scale (early1990's) I might be still modeling in that scale today.
Replacing all the couplers with Kadee couplers were a PITA and I had good eyes back then!


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Those magnifying glasses are retry sweet. Wife and I use them can’t beat it for the price.
small pieces  I get half my calories burned looking for and picking them up. If I know potential for springing bouncing is high I’ve been working in a cardboard box lined with some clean room tack mat pieces. My supply is growing shorter tho


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

SF Gal said:


> I like those spectacles you linked too, I might have to spring for a pair as I am no spring chick anymore.
> If I had those when I was modeling N scale (early1990's) I might be still modeling in that scale today.
> Replacing all the couplers with Kadee couplers were a PITA and I had good eyes back then!


I have two pairs of them, and they're great. I also paid more like $30 a pair, but that was a few years ago... What's really nice about them is that they are very comfortable to wear (I replace the ear pieces with the included head strap, and they're not nearly as bulky as an Optivisor.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

JeffHurl said:


> OK, so it's been about a year since I bought my first new locomotive since the 90s. I haven't run it much because I've been building my layout, but I have been running it here and there.
> 
> It's a Kato SD70ACe in Norfolk Southern... Excellent locomotive, but this past weekend, it must have picked up some debris that is stuck in the forward truck. The front truck of the locomotive started to "hop" when going forward, and makes a ticking noise as it hops along. It works just fine in reverse. It moves forward, but it's NOT right.
> 
> ...



JeffHurl;

Use all the tips in the attached file that you feel are appropriate. Also use a locomotive cradle. (see photo)

Good Luck 

Traction Fan 🙂


----------

